# New to this



## Aceshooter12 (Sep 12, 2006)

Well i want to get a pellet gun but i only have like 175 to sepend on it. its my first one so i dont weant to go all out. ive been looking at the winchester 1000sb http://www.airgundepot.com/winchester-a ... 000sb.html

but the only thing is i was wondering how bad is the backshock or like the reciol of the gun.. Well i mean how hard does the gun shoot back at you after the shot :sniper: like when it comes back at you after you shoot. if it nots bad ill go with that gun but i dont want ot screww my shoulder up expecting something differnt than what would happen..

k thanks

-greg


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> but the only thing is i was wondering how bad is the backshock or like the reciol of the gun.. Well i mean how hard does the gun shoot back at you after the shot like when it comes back at you after you shoot. if it nots bad ill go with that gun but i dont want ot screww my shoulder up expecting something differnt than what would happen..


You mean you want to know about the recoil, Right?



> i dont want ot screww my shoulder up


Doubt you will do that with a pellet rifle.

Some of the higher end springers will kick about like a 30/30, can't say for the Winchester, doubt it would kick alot.


----------



## Aceshooter12 (Sep 12, 2006)

oh sry i wa searching for the wrod.. how bad IS THE KICK on the gun? ok thanks


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

120 is a bit much for a begginers gun?? just saying but if you like. my first gun was awful a matrksman lasterhawk sooo bad


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I got one of those winchester pellet guns and all I can say is JUNK! The trigger is so hard to pull I can't hit a beer can much past 40 yards. And no, it doesn't kick.


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

tyr the gamo 1000 its 164 or without a scope 140??/ it is a awsome gub


----------



## Aceshooter12 (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.airgundepot.com/air-rifles-g ... tured.html

how about this one

or this one

http://www.dnrsports.com/acatalog/D___R ... _4919.html

The modle 664SB

thanks


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Aceshooter12, I have both a Shadow 1000 (original, not remanufactured), and a Benjamin 392. (The 392 is essentially the same gun as the 397 but uses .22 caliber pellets)

Honestly, I think it depends on what you want. The Gamo doesn't have any real 'kick', but the spring-piston action _can_ throw your shot off a bit until you get used to it and learn to adjust. Plus, the gun is a break-barrel, no pumping, you just cock it once, load up, and shoot.

The Benjamin has absolutely no kick, and there is no spring, but you do have to pump up the gun (8 times for hunting) before every shot.

I like both guns, and you can't really go wrong with getting either one, so just pick one you like that's comfortable, (Go to Wal-mart and hold one of each or something) and go for it.

Hope this helps.

:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

My Crossman 760 pumpmaster chipped my front tooth and knocked me on my But the first time I fired it.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

GEEEZZ!!! How many times did you pump that thing?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: like agillion times!!!


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

The one in the picture u posted (1000sb) look exactally like my powerline 1000 (daisy). It kicks next to a 223. But at 20 yds, i can hit dead center with mine. Excellant stopping power. But breaking of the barrel takes getting used to.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

does anyone know how muck kick a RWS 34 has i dont shoot real guns so in interested what you would compare it to


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I may not be as experianced as some when it comes to air guns, but from my experiance no air guns realy recoil enough to even come close to hurting anyone, plus the recoil that a spring powered rifle developes is reversed. The recoil pulls the gun away from you. I was looking around on my Winchester and it is made by Daisy but I think that comparing it's recoil to that of a 223 is stretching it. The "recoil" that mine produces is more like an anoying vibration than a "kick", mabee like a .22 mag at best.


----------

